# Big Al's tent sale...



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't seen any posts on this yet...
Got a flyer in-store today for the tent sale...it's on May 14, 15, and 16...

Carmen


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

interesting, anything good?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Up to 75% off on clearance items
Super hot deals on demo aquariums
Marineland LED lights 99, 129, 179
55g starter kit 219
koi 50% off
comets and shubunkins 25% off
46g bf kit 299
75g stingray kit 349
seapora media pads 4.99
tetramin trop flakes 2.2oz 5.55
other bits and pieces, nothing imho too exciting...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

sounds alright. might check it out on one of those days


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

is this location specific???


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I might check it out as well


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope, it's all of them...



Fish_Noob32 said:


> is this location specific???


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for reply. I've been looking to purchase another tank. Would the 55g starter kit be including the stand by any chance?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The 55 is Tetra, this one...no stand...

http://fishtankaquariumsshop.com/p26-Tetra-Deluxe-Starter-Kit-55-Gallons.html

I just noticed, too, that with this kit you get a $30 gift card...

The 75 includes the tank, lid, light, stand. The 75g footprint is much nicer, much more room to scape. No filter or heater but IMHO the Tetra ones are kind of crappy anyhow


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Was on the Big al north york weekly special page and they had used tanks for sale $1/gal didn't list sizes.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

oOoOoOo
thanks for the thread, Carmen~
i'm gonna check it out too...
just needa decided which Big Al to go to, lolz.. hmmm...

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone been to the North york location before? How does it compare to scarb?


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, the North York location has more parking spots.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

carmenh said:


> The 55 is Tetra, this one...no stand...
> 
> http://fishtankaquariumsshop.com/p26-Tetra-Deluxe-Starter-Kit-55-Gallons.html
> 
> ...


agree, I get the Tetra kit but always have to get a aquaclear filter for it.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Anyone been to the North york location before? How does it compare to scarb?


I personally like the NY location better than the Scarb, well at least they handle the fish better than the people at Scarb. I find more stuff at Scarb than NY one tho... so it depends what you are looking for. I find more decorations at Scarb location


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just fyi, the flyer is now up on the website. I noticed the Hamilton one is only going 2 days, so double check your location if you're planning on going!
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/TentSale/TentSale_GTA.html?reloaded=true


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone get into the fish specials? There site is loading incredibly slowwww


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> Well, the North York location has more parking spots.


+1

Also this location is strategic if you've been there before and know the layout you can buy what you need then within 15-30mins hope on the Steeles east bus to P.Mall on the same transfer to get more for your transit fare.  The store is close enough to do if you know what you're going to buy and move fast.

Handy to know if you're coming from Finch Station


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll be driving and usually find a spot at scarb or just park on the side street and walk down. Just don't know how the fish section compares.


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

in case anyone might be interested in the Marineland led light system. i have seen the 18' - 24' set selling for $89 at Luckys w/tax included. this is their regular everyday price.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Id say the fish section was alot bigger at the scarb store... more types of fish... For me i prefer the north york store for fish because they have a much larger guppy section. I guess it depends on what type of fish youre into. The scarb store seemed to have more tank styles/setups...Though ive never had a problem getting any stuff i was looking for at north york. 
The scarb store- the guy who was getting my fish for me was really rough on the fish though, a fish in the tank was swimming all funky after he was done  the north york store seems to be a bit kinder when catching them.
One thing i found out is that those two locations use separate VIP points systems so if youre trying to actually accumulate points(which seems like it could take forever lol) youd want to keep your purchases all at one store


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Within the corporate store group, you have to set up different accounts, but you *can* combine your points. But it's a rather irritating procedure that takes a few days. I found this out when I ended up having to wait to get my substrate after earning the points for it with a tank set-up purchase...THAT was excruciating, patience is not a virtue I possess!

Carmen



GuppyLove said:


> One thing i found out is that those two locations use separate VIP points systems so if youre trying to actually accumulate points(which seems like it could take forever lol) youd want to keep your purchases all at one store


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ya its weird how one is a franchise and the other is corporate. but I agree people at NY handle fish better than one at Scarb. Haven't visit any other location often enough to say.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Fish_Man said:


> ya its weird how one is a franchise and the other is corporate. but I agree people at NY handle fish better than one at Scarb. Haven't visit any other location often enough to say.


I have the exact opposite experience, I find the corporate stores to have much better pricing and more consistent pricing and always honours their specials at the time they advertise.

The NY store is 'acceptable' but they have a very poor managed marine section, pricing is all over the place (comparing to the corp store), and almost always not honour the typical weekend sales items or specials are MIA. Also I find the NY ppl not as nice in general. Of course the Brampton one was the worst (same owner as NY, Al's brother I think).


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Two questions: 

Does anyone know if points can be used to purchase items during their sales ? I just found out I have quite a bit of credit saved up there lol. 

Also, about merging points on different cards, which stores can you do that between? I have points in London, North York and Vaughan and Id love to combine them all.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Cory said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Does anyone know if points can be used to purchase items during their sales ? I just found out I have quite a bit of credit saved up there lol.
> 
> Also, about merging points on different cards, which stores can you do that between? I have points in London, North York and Vaughan and Id love to combine them all.


Hey Cory,
I'm pretty sure you can use your points to buy anything including sale items.

With regards to merging points. I was told that you can only merge points from the three corporate stores which are Scarborough, Mississauga and Oakville. I personally have merged points from the Mississauga and Oakville stores and within 30 minutes used my points to pay for a purchase.

All other stores including their Online Store are franchise owned.
--
Paul


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you have to pay to become a VIP at big al's?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Cory,
> I'm pretty sure you can use your points to buy anything including sale items.
> 
> With regards to merging points. I was told that you can only merge points from the three corporate stores which are Scarborough, Mississauga and Oakville. I personally have merged points from the Mississauga and Oakville stores and within 30 minutes used my points to pay for a purchase.
> ...


Hey Paul and Cory,

As far as I know you can still use them for any items. Whatever points you have will equal a certain dollar discount. I used mine on boxing day before.

Wil


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Cory said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Does anyone know if points can be used to purchase items during their sales ? I just found out I have quite a bit of credit saved up there lol.


Actually I think you cannot use your VIP points, if you are buying stuff from the actual tent (since that cashier setup is only cash or interac), but if you are buying anything on the flyer or tanks etc.. you can. For BA Scar, last years, the tent is where all the open-box/missing item stuff.

The new stuff and flyer stuff seems to be okay with points, BA Miss/BA Oakville they have everything inside, so it's irrelevant, you can use points.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Do you have to pay to become a VIP at big al's?


No its free. Just register the first time you make a purchase. The only problem is that you'll have to register at every store seperately.
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> No its free. Just register the first time you make a purchase. The only problem is that you'll have to register at every store seperately.
> --
> Paul


Paul,

I think all the 3 corporate stores are connected are they not? I don't recall having to register at each one. Or were you refering to stores other then those?

Wil


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Paul,
> 
> I think all the 3 corporate stores are connected are they not? I don't recall having to register at each one. Or were you refering to stores other then those?
> 
> Wil


Hey Wil,
You could be right however a few years ago when they opened the Oakville store I was told they weren't at that time and I would have to re-register. I already had my Mississauga VIP card and I've never been to the Scarborough location.
--
Paul


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is intersting I have a scarborough VIP I guess I will have to decide which store to frequent. I will go to NY for the tent sale to see what it's like.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Wil,
> You could be right however a few years ago when they opened the Oakville store I was told they weren't at that time and I would have to re-register. I already had my Mississauga VIP card and I've never been to the Scarborough location.
> --
> Paul


Yes I remember that!! You either got another VIP card or you could take the receipt to the other store, Mississauga or Scarborough and they would put the points on your card there. Now i can use mine at any of the stores.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Yes I remember that!! You either got another VIP card or you could take the receipt to the other store, Mississauga or Scarborough and they would put the points on your card there. Now i can use mine at any of the stores.


So now all of their stores accept the same card? Having a bunch of cards with different amounts of them seem to be a hassle. I guess bringing the receipts is an option but I would worry less if they connected all the Big Al's stores for one card.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

That only applies to oakville, Mississauga and Scarborough that u can use just the one card. The others younwill need a card for each location


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all,

I have used my Al's card (same cared) to collect points at both the Newmarket and Vaughan locations.
I haven't redeemed any of the points, as it takes forever to build up; unless you go in a buy a complete saltwater setup from them and spend $2k+.

On that note, has anyone redeemed their points for anything?

Take care,
Aaron


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

1000 points equivalent to 25bucks... i redeem mine for mushroom coral that was on sale...


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I did sneak in to go for a preview of the tent stuff at BA Scar, it seems that this year's tent sale is _not as great priced _comparing to last year. There are alot of interesting stuff like lighting: PC, current usa t5ho, a lot of penguin filers, and alot of other stuff. $1 nets and stuff.

They don't have as many tanks shown on the parking lot comparing to last year's tent sale, last year they have like skits of tanks in the parking lot.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Points add up a little faster if you go on Wednesday's to buy your stuff, double points.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

vaporize said:


> I did sneak in to go for a preview of the tent stuff at BA Scar, it seems that this year's tent sale is _not as great priced _comparing to last year. There are alot of interesting stuff like lighting: PC, current usa t5ho, a lot of penguin filers, and alot of other stuff. $1 nets and stuff.
> 
> They don't have as many tanks shown on the parking lot comparing to last year's tent sale, last year they have like skits of tanks in the parking lot.


o are they having sale for lighting? I needa pick up a light fixture for my setup soon since im using a 36 for a 48 XD


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

how's everybody's conquest so far? tent sale is definitely good for one thing, to find certain parts (for cheap)

BTW, aside from the sale is final, you can get VIP points, use visa card, and everything else, so it's an improvement over the previous sidewalk/tent sales.

p.s. Just make sure you open the box and check the contents and plug in electronic stuff, I opened up a tank and it's missing the filter/powerhead (of course that's the whole point why it's cheaper - on the non-advertise items)


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Went to Oakville.

Got full hoods with bulbs (10g & 20g) for $20 each.

Oakville mainly had lights and tanks/stand combos on. Really nice 75g tank with a very nice stand(not stingray pine) and 48" t5 light strip for $350(according to them reg price is over 1k)


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Hack02 said:


> Went to Oakville.
> 
> Got full hoods with bulbs (10g & 20g) for $20 each.
> 
> Oakville mainly had lights and tanks/stand combos on. Really nice 75g tank with a very nice stand(not stingray pine) and 48" t5 light strip for $350(according to them reg price is over 1k)


Incandescent or Fluorescent hood?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Hack02 said:


> Went to Oakville.
> Really nice 75g tank with a very nice stand(not stingray pine) and 48" t5 light strip for $350(according to them reg price is over 1k)


Its the 75G Stingray Black. the tank is normally $110 and the stand is $150.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone else go by BA NY today? Did you notice one of the tetras in the fish section were various bright highlighter neon colours. I was very dissapointed when I noticed that BA sells dyed fish.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Anyone else go by BA NY today? Did you notice one of the tetras in the fish section were various bright highlighter neon colours. I was very dissapointed when I noticed that BA sells dyed fish.


ya saw some bright blue and pink ones.... sad


----------



## zero_da_hero (Mar 28, 2010)

I started off at the Miss.. location - dissapointed
vaughn - north york - both had nothing for me.
So i decided to go to scar.. found a fluro. hood for a 30g at $35 got that as i really needed it.
But I am really after a stand for this 30 gallon, 30 x 13.
Did anyone see any stands by themselves at the oakville location ?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> ya saw some bright blue and pink ones.... sad


Ya that's them


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

zero_da_hero said:


> Did anyone see any stands by themselves at the oakville location ?


The stands at Oakville are with the tanks on top, but you can actually ask them to remove it and buy it alone. Those $100 stands, the manager at the tent don't even know that the stand is on sale for $100.

Not much good stuff at Mississauga, left empty handed. Oakville is like 1/3 size of Scarbrough/Mississauga, but still have some better deals in comprison.

Some decent cannister filters left at Mississauga and Oakville. Scarborough were clean out in the first 10 minutes (honestly I think those aren't even that good of a deal too)


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

zero_da_hero said:


> I started off at the Miss.. location - dissapointed
> vaughn - north york - both had nothing for me.
> So i decided to go to scar.. found a fluro. hood for a 30g at $35 got that as i really needed it.
> But I am really after a stand for this 30 gallon, 30 x 13.
> Did anyone see any stands by themselves at the oakville location ?


How's NY tent sale comparing to Scarborough or Mississagua? much smaller or about the same?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I've gone to both NY and Scarborough and I find the people at NY alot more knowledgeable and more careful with bagging the fish. There's a great guy there that I dealt with. His name is Andrew. He has great customer service and manners.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

*Tent sale*

Do they bring out new items on sale on each day or are all the good deals gone already?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Flazky said:


> Do they bring out new items on sale on each day or are all the good deals gone already?


Good Deals are all gone!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

haha dang that suxxxxxx. I bet ur just trying to get one less competitor!!! T.T


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think they bring crud they have sitting around out every day, but the pickings get slimmer everyday.

That being said, when I was at the Scarborough location today they had 7lb buckets of carbon (Kent Marine) for $15, which I thought was a pretty good deal (didn't buy any though).


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Flazky said:


> haha dang that suxxxxxx. I bet ur just trying to get one less competitor!!! T.T


No, I am out of money, brought a few hundred dollars worth of equip on Friday


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> No, I am out of money, brought a few hundred dollars worth of equip on Friday


Good man!


----------



## H2O (May 16, 2010)

Just left the Sacrb location. They still had a lot of tanks they were marking down. I'm going to check out NY to see if there's anything worthwhile left.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

didn't find anything good at BA NY


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

We went to the Hamilton one on Saturday. It SUCKED bad! Didn't really need anything so whatever. Then today, we were near the Mississauga one so we decided what the heck. My friend scored a 4 x t5 Aquatic Life fixture with timers, moonlights, all the goodies for $250. Still not cheap but cheaper than anywhere I've seen. He's thrilled...


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

sorry totally missed this post. They are Fluorescent (T8 daylight bulbs)



Fish_Man said:


> Incandescent or Fluorescent hood?


----------

